# [jeux] jeux qui marche pas sous linux

## alpha_one_x86

Bonjour  :Smile: , me revoila.

J'ai tester 2 jeux linux, et jeux 2 windows qui me tienne a coeur, mais j'ai des probleme du - important au + important:

1) ut qui ce base la fréquence d'un cpu dynamique : résolu (pas de solution)

2) ut2004 qui bug quand je change de résolution résolu (patch)

3) dungeon siege II, l'installe ne marche pas, donc je l'ai copier déja installer, mais il n'enregistre pas, il est censer placer les sauvegarde dans mes doc. J'utilise cedega 5.2.7 avec compatibliter 98 ou XP ça fait la meme chose. J'ai mit un screen dans: http://first-world.no-ip.info/ftp/prob/, ou tout est creer mais les répertoire vide devrai etre plein.

4) lineage 2, voila il y a le system gameguard bloque tout, je peu pas le lancer sous wine, car meme avec windows 64 il a du mal. Car il interfére avec le system. C'est le seul jeu que je veux vraiment. mais la version 5 ne marche pas sous linux. Ce qui m'enmbete aussi c'est que: http://appdb.winehq.org/ n'est pas accessible (pour moi du moin)

Configuration général:

geforce 7300Gs (bien configurer apparament) drivers nvidia 1.0.9631

AMD 64 X2 (ondemand)

1Go ddr2

2x320Go sataII, 1x200Go ide 133.

Mes fichiers de config sont ici:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/ftp/prob/

Je suis pas censer mettre autant dans un topic, mais je pense que certain blem sont du a la meme chose.

PS: si vous avez des noms de mmorpg qui marche sous linux (gratuit ou payant car si il me plait j'achete toujours), sans abonement et en 3d, je suis preneur.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Sat Dec 16, 2006 9:54 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Temet

1/ bah le governor, ça se change à chaud  :Wink: 

Perso j'ai une icone dans ma boite au miniatures :  clic droit > règles du processeur > performance et basta.

2/ euh, t'es sûr que t'as installé les drivers nvidia?

3/ et 4/ désolé, j'ai jamais touché cedega.

Sinon : http://www.jeuvinux.net

Deux mmorpg :

http://www1.dofus.com/fr/

http://www.landes-eternelles.com/

----------

## ceric35

pour UT2004, j'ai eu ca aussi, c'est un probleme avec libGL (je ne sais plus exactement lequel)

essaye cette manip :

```
cd /usr/X11R6/lib

rm -f libGL.so.1

ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 libGL.so.1
```

----------

## alpha_one_x86

1) je sais qu'il ce change a chaud mais je voudrai que ça marche sans changement. Sinon c'est quoi ton icones pour changer les gouvernor? Dans quel packet? Mais surtout ça marche sur un pc fixe?

2) 

```
emerge -av nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9631  USE="dlloader" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

ceric35: ça marche pas et toutes les commande on marcher.

----------

## Temet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Sinon c'est quoi ton icones pour changer les gouvernor?

 

Kpowersave

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Dans quel packet?

 

Kpowersave

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mais surtout ça marche sur un pc fixe?

 

o_O'. Donne moi une bonne raison pour que ça marche sur un portable et pas un fixe???? Si t'as le frequency scaling et que t'as activé les divers governors dans le kernel, ça marche.

Oui t'as installé les drivers (testing et qui marchent (euh, marchaient en fait ... j'ai remis les stables) plutôt mal sur mes deux pc, mais bon) ... mais l'accélération marche bien??

M'enfin a priori... si UT marche, tu devrais l'avoir ... chépa :'(

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'avais aussi tester les 8xxx mais vu que je suis passer en kernel 2.6.19 j'ai du prendre les 9xxx mais dans tout les cas ça fait le meme probleme.

EDIT: tout les truc me dise que l'accélération est ok: glxinfo, cedega durant ces teste, glxgears, ut, ...

EDIT2: pour Kpowersave, il faut le configurer, car moi j'ai une  belle icones griser, avec dans le menu quiter et aide, et l'aide ne m'aide pas.

EDIT3: je regarde powersave, je tape de fois de suite la commande:

```
user@silvestre ~ $ powersave -r

1004.592896 MHz

user@silvestre ~ $ powersave -r

18362606288896.000000 MHz
```

 Qui critique mes overclockages?

Kpowersave est masquer pour AMD64.

EDIT4: pour kpowersave je m'en suit sorti, avec une belle fréquence de 18362606288GHz!

----------

## Temet

T'es pas obligé d'utiliser kpowersave.

Tu peux meme changer le governor avec un echo là ou il faut...

----------

## grosnours

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 1) je sais qu'il ce change a chaud mais je voudrai que ça marche sans changement. Sinon c'est quoi ton icones pour changer les gouvernor? Dans quel packet? Mais surtout ça marche sur un pc fixe?

 

Que quoi marche ? Si tu définis le governor ondemand, c'est pour que le CPU change de fréquence en fonction de la demande du système. Si tu veux que le CPU soit toujours à fond pendant que tu joues, tu définis le governor à performance ou userspace.

----------

## papedre

Pour changer ton gouvernor en ligne de commande, tu peux aussi : 

```
cpufreq-set -g performance
```

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour la question auxiliaire concernant l'offre en MMORPG sous GNU/Linux voilà une liste.

Pour jouer sous GNU/Linux, The Linux Game Tome est LE site de référence.  :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pour changer le gouvernor j'ai toujour fait avec ça:

```
cpufreq-set -g performance
```

Mais j'aurai aimer lancer ut sans devoir changer le gouvernor.

EDIT: Le bug pour ut 2004 et encore + chiant.

par contre les 2 dernier jeu c'est critique car je peu meme pas y jouer.

Et en attendant que l'ont me donne une piste, je tente de faire marcher suspend2disk (j'ai un bug non prévu dans le wiki de gentoo), et voir si avec wine on peu transformer définitivement une application windows en elf, car W.I.N.E. Is Not an Emulator

Pour la liste de mmorpg, merci, mais si on pouvais m'en conseillier un, ...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

```
silvestre cal3d-0.11rc2 # emerge -av media-libs/cal3d

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/cal3d-0.11.0-r1  USE="-16bit-indices -debug" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

Exiting on signal 2

silvestre cal3d-0.11rc2 # emerge -av planeshift

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/cal3d-0.11.0_pre20050823 [0.11.0-r1] USE="-debug (-16bit-indices%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/jam-2.5  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/ode-0.6-r1  USE="-double-precision -examples -nogyroscopic -noopcode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823  USE="mikmod truetype vorbis -3ds -debug -mng -openal" 21,849 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/cel-0.99_pre20050823  USE="python -debug" 2,167 kB

[ebuild  N    ] games-rpg/planeshift-0.3.011  USE="-debug" 10,750 kB

Total size of downloads: 34,766 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]            
```

Pourquoi il fait tout pour que j'installe la version pre qui bug, alors que la version d'apres marche trés bien.

----------

## Magic Banana

Parce que dev-games/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823 (une dépendance de games-rpg/planeshift) a pour dépendance :

```
=media-libs/cal3d-0.11.0_pre*
```

----------

## alpha_one_x86

```
silvestre user # emerge -av planeshift

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823  USE="mikmod truetype vorbis -3ds -debug -mng -openal" 23,850 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/cel-0.99_pre20050823  USE="python -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] games-rpg/planeshift-0.3.011  USE="-debug" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 23,850 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-games/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823.tar.bz2'

--16:06:18--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823.tar.bz2'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, 64.50.238.52, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 24,423,240 (23M) [application/x-tar]

100%[===================================================================================================================================================================>] 24,423,240   847.73K/s    ETA 00:00

16:06:48 (819.72 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823.tar.bz2' saved [24423240/24423240]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ !! ]

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/dev-games/crystalspace/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 2204

!!! Expected: 2203

silvestre user #
```

La j'ai ça.

----------

## Magic Banana

```
!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size
```

Recommence, il y a eu un problème lors du téléchargement :

```
# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823.tar.bz2 &&  emerge planeshift
```

----------

## alpha_one_x86

déja essayer. Il l'a retélécharger 3x!

----------

## alpha_one_x86

C'est car je modifie l'ebuild, donc son checsum n'est plus bon.

Je modifie ça:

=media-libs/cal3d-0.11.0_pre*

en

>=media-libs/cal3d-0.11.0_pre*

----------

## Magic Banana

Et pourquoi est-ce que tu fais cette modification ? Je pense que l'auteur de l'ebuild a une bonne raison d'écrire :

```
=media-libs/cal3d-0.11.0_pre* 
```

Maintenant, si tu veux tenter l'expérience et probablement te retrouver avec une erreur de compilation de crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823, tu peux :

Le mieux est de copier ton nouvel ebuild dans un overlay (cf. la documentation officielle) et de créer les meta-informations ainsi :

```
# ebuild CHEMIN_VERS_EBUILD digest
```

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pour en revenir a mon probleme, le 4) et le 3) sont les + urgent a résoudre.

----------

## Scullder

J'ai une solution, t'installes windows et tu installes tes jeux pour windows dessus   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Ou tu prends la belle liste que je t'ai fournie et tu les testes un à un. Tu as de quoi t'occuper pendant un bon moment !

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai deja un compte sur certain jeux, mais dans le pire des cas je vais les tester un a un en espérant qu'il marche avec ma gentoo.

Pour planeshit le seul truc qui bug encore c'est:

```
emerge -avO cel

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/cel-0.99_pre20050823  USE="python -debug" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-games/cel-0.99_pre20050823 to /

 * cel-0.99_pre20050823.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * cel-0.99_pre20050823.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking cel-0.99_pre20050823.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cel-0.99_pre20050823.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/cel-0.99_pre20050823/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/cel-0.99_pre20050823/work/cel ...

configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --prefix: .

!!! ERROR: dev-games/cel-0.99_pre20050823 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  cel-0.99_pre20050823.ebuild, line 45:   Called die

!!! configure failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

et je trouve pas sur le web comment avoir la derniere source.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai changer la version d'ut2004, et j'ai: 

 *Quote:*   

> user@silvestre ~ $ ut2004
> 
> Exporting ONS-Urban.....Successful!
> 
> Exporting ONS-Adara.....Successful!
> ...

 

mais j'ai bien mit dans le fichier cdkey ma clef qui marche quand on installe normallement XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX.

EDIT : ça va pas non ?!

--ks

----------

## Delvin

sympa de filer ta clé CD à tout le monde ...

edit vite si tu veux pas que quelqu'un joue à ta place online

----------

## alpha_one_x86

M'en fou tout le monde peu la prendre tant qu'on m'aide a le faire marcher en local.

----------

## ghoti

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> sympa de filer ta clé CD à tout le monde ...
> 
> edit vite si tu veux pas que quelqu'un joue à ta place online

 

Trop tard   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Y en a j'te jure !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tiens alpha, ton code carte bleue, ça m'intéresse aussi ...

----------

## kopp

En même temps, on sait bien que cette clé, il l'a téléchargé sur la mule, on a même vu les captures d'écran...

----------

## geekounet

C'est surtout que c'est un peu illégal aussi de diffuser sa clé cd, donc édite quand même.

----------

## kopp

Bah au pire, on retrouve le même facilement avec google hein. Mais bon, on ne veut pas d'embrouille avec le forum donc efface nous ça vite et arrête des prendre les gens pour des idiots.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Sans déconner plus le temps passe et plus je trouve que tu abuses alpha, on te dit de virer cette putain de clé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alors entre ça et les moultes posts pour des souçis que tu pourrais résoudre en cherchant un peu, tu commences vraiment à m'énerver.

Tu as fais le con au début mais on est rester gentil, mais là franchement faut pas pousser.

En tout cas, personellement, avec une attitude comme ça, si je tombe sur un post où tu as un souçis et que j'ai la réponse, et bien tu peux toujours te gratter pour que je post la réponse.

@all-alpha: excuse moi pour le ton mais la perso, j'en peux plus !!

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> J'ai changer la version d'ut2004, et j'ai: 
> 
>  *Quote:*   user@silvestre ~ $ ut2004
> 
> Exporting ONS-Urban.....Successful!
> ...

 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Désoler de vous embeter mais il faut comprendre que je vais pas acheter un jeu sans savoir si il marche, j'avais prévu de l'acheter hier a auchan, mais vu que je trouve pas d'ou viens le probleme je vais attendre qu'il marche.

Si non pour mes dernier topic, je pense avoir suffisament chercher avant de poster, pour ce topic j'ai changer les libary, installer plusieur version d'ut (et fait le truc dit dans l'emerge) tester avec et sans patch. Rien ne marche je risque de ne pas acheter ce jeu, c'est béte il me plaiser...  :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

Oui et on t'as dit qu'il y avait une démo pour essayer le jeu. Si tu suivais ce conseil, tu n'aurais pas de problème avec la clef pirate que tu proposes.

Enfin, on t'a demandé d'effacer la clef.

----------

## kwenspc

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Désoler de vous embeter mais il faut comprendre que je vais pas acheter un jeu sans savoir si il marche, j'avais prévu de l'acheter hier a auchan, mais vu que je trouve pas d'ou viens le probleme je vais attendre qu'il marche.
> 
> Si non pour mes dernier topic, je pense avoir suffisament chercher avant de poster, pour ce topic j'ai changer les libary, installer plusieur version d'ut (et fait le truc dit dans l'emerge) tester avec et sans patch. Rien ne marche je risque de ne pas acheter ce jeu, c'est béte il me plaiser... 

 

Ut2004 c'est sûr, il fonctionne pour Linux.

Sinon je crois simplement que tu ne "comprends" pas bien les manip que tu fais, c'est sans doute pour ça que tu pédales un peu dans la semoule (ce n'est pas une critique, quand j'ai commencé il y a 8 ans maintenant j'étais dedans jusqu'au cou moi aussi). C'est pour ça réflechit bien à tout ce que tu fais sinon, en effet, tu pauses des questions parfois un peu "à côté de la plaque" et surtout à la volée et ça en énèrve certains  :Laughing: 

Pour les jeux windows il est assez "rare" qu'ils fonctionnent sous nux. Essais wine plutôt que cedega. Et quand bien même ça peut fonctionner, c'est parfois au terme de longues heures de configuration, tweak etc...

http://appdb.winehq.org/  fonctionne bel et bien pour moi  :Neutral: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Donc pour faire clair (et parce qu'il n'ai jamais trop bon de te répéter les choses) :

1) Tu édites le message contenant la clé du jeu pour l'effacer car ceci est illégal !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

2) Tu supprimes tout ce que tu as fait jusque là pour tenter de faire fonctionner une version crackée de ut2004.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

3) 

```
# emerge ut2004-demo
```

4) Joue !

Si le jeu te plaît, tu peux, une fois que tu as épuisé la démo, acheter la version complète et pour GNU/Linux de ce jeux. Elle fonctionnera aussi bien que la démo.

Tu seras, je pense, d'accord avec moi pour dire que cette marche à suivre est simple (pas besoin de se soucier de quelquonque dépendances ou que sais-je...) et parfaitement légal ! Bref "Just Do It".

----------

## kernelsensei

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> M'en fou tout le monde peu la prendre tant qu'on m'aide a le faire marcher en local.

 

Encore un coup comme ça et je demande le ban...

Et je peux te dire que UT2003 et UT2004 fonctionnent sous linux, il y a même un installeur sur le CD original !

----------

## Temet

D'ailleurs je conseille l'installeur du CD, via portage il fait une double copie de tout le bordel, il faut donc une dizaine de Go de libres et ENORMEMENT de patience!!!!!

En plus, avec l'installeur, tu peux l'installer dans ton home si tu veux... car vu la taille qu'il fait, faut prévoir large sinon.

(bon tu peux installer dans le home avec l'ebuild, je l'ai fait ... mais j'ai dû en parcourir du moteur de recherche et de la doc ^^)

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Voila la demo n'a plus mais j'ai eu un probleme je pouvais pas changer la résolution, alors j'ai charger ut2004, la toute les résolution ce sont débloquer. mais dés que je change ut2004 plante. J'ai donc installer par portage et la il demande la clef.

Dés qu'il marche je vais l'acheter.

Oui je mage dans la semoule, je patine. 

Si la demo marcher je n'aurai meme pas besoin du jeu complet. 

Je suis quand meme déçu car j'ai les cds légal de plein de jeu don dungeon siege (éditeur microsoft) et linéage qui ne marche pas sous linux.

Je lute car j'ai meme pas les outils de base pour travailer, j'ai du réinatller windows pour simplement encoder une vidéo.

----------

## Temet

Quand tu installes ut2004 via portage, il te dit à la fin de l'installation "attention mon grand, tu dois lancer telle commande pour rentrer ta clé".

Je viens de chercher sur le forum, ça me dit : emerge --config ut2004

----------

## Enlight

1) Euh... tu as remarqué qu'un modo a du éditer un post qu'on te demandait de modifier depuis un moment???? On voit pas ça tous les jours ici, p'tet même pas tous les ans!

2)

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je lute car j'ai meme pas les outils de base pour travailer, j'ai du réinatller windows pour simplement encoder une vidéo.

 

C'est une blague? transcode? mencoder (accessible via le use encode de mplayer) ???

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *alpha_on_86 wrote:*   

> Je lute car j'ai meme pas les outils de base pour travailer, j'ai du réinatller windows pour simplement encoder une vidéo.
> 
> 

 

il y a eu un topic il n'y a pas si longtemps que ça sur ce forum et en plus il y a plein de tutos qui en parle sur le net.

Donc là, je suis persuader que tu ne fais aucune recherche.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

ALros la commande:

emerge --config ut2004 me demande la claf, je la rentre mais ça me fait toujours ça:

 *Quote:*   

> ser@silvestre ~ $ ut2004
> 
> Exporting ONS-Urban.....Successful!
> 
> Exporting ONS-Adara.....Successful!
> ...

 

J'ai modifier mon post.

J'ai fait des recherche sur internet pour encoder une video (j'avais l'habitude de met ancien logiciel) mais j'ai tout installer, rien ne marche, mais je veux chercher encore avant de poser une question, car transcode marcher bien sous mandriva pour moi.

----------

## Magic Banana

```
Clé de CD incorrecte. Pour résoudre ce problème, réinstaller le jeu et saisir la clé de CD.
```

Difficile d'avoir un message d'erreur plus clair (et en français !)... Que tu es des problèmes pour t'exprimer, soit, mais pour lire ?

Mais j'insiste : si tu n'arrives pas à faire fonctionner la démo correctement, il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'il en soit autrement avec le jeu complet. Donc arrête tes manipulations illégales sous couvert de "c'est pour tester avant d'acheter", une démo set justement à cela.

----------

## kopp

Les résolutions sont peut etre limitées sur la démo.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Non pourquoi:

1) j'ai vu que je demo est brider (800x600) et sur un vieux moteur d'ut2004

2) je sais lire mais la clef marche trés bien quand j'installe le jeu avec le script sur le cd. (donc la clef est correcte)

Vous me conseiller d'acheter ut2004? Vous penser qu'il marchera? Car j'ai trop envie de l'acheter mais pas pour rien.

EDIT: griller  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Vous me conseiller d'acheter ut2004? Vous penser qu'il marchera? Car j'ai trop envie de l'acheter mais pas pour rien.

 

Puisqu'on te dit qu'il fonctionne ! Et s'il marche pas, t'as toujours la possibilité de te le faire rembourser de toute façon si tu prend la garantie. C'est comme ça que ça fonctionne normalement, pas en téléchargeant illégallement le logiciel "juste pour le tester" pour ensuite l'acheter s'il marche (et permet moi de douter que tu l'aurai fais ...)

----------

## Scullder

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Vous me conseiller d'acheter ut2004? Vous penser qu'il marchera? Car j'ai trop envie de l'acheter mais pas pour rien.

 

Venant de quelqu'un qui a cramé un amd fx, ça m'étonne ce genre d'excuse pour pirater un jeu à 15¤ xD

La démo d'ut2004 fonctionnait chez moi sur une distrib 32bits.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

je peu mentir pour l'achat mais ça n'a pas d'intérer, j'ai toujours acheter mes jeux, pour payer les auteur (microsoft :s ) avoir une clef légal pour jouer sur internet. Et je suis obliger d'avoir que du légal chez moi (controle car en entreprise dificile a expliquer).

Scullder: la demo marcher dans une autre résolution que 800x600? J'ai du me racheter un pc donc j'économise et je vend un max. Mais c'est surtout que je déteste payer pour rien.

Je vais peu etre m'acheter guild war car il n'y a pas d'abbonement et je connait les app windows, et un ami avec gentoo m'a dit hier qu'il marcher impec.

----------

## Enlight

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Et je suis obliger d'avoir que du légal chez moi (controle car en entreprise dificile a expliquer).
> 
> 

 

Plait-il???   :Shocked: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Et je suis obliger d'avoir que du légal chez moi (controle car en entreprise dificile a expliquer).
> 
>  
> 
> Plait-il???  

 

Enorme! genre "ceux qui sont pas dans mon cas son PAS obligé d'avoir du légal"   :Laughing:    aaah celle là faut que je la note!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Et je suis obliger d'avoir que du légal chez moi (controle car en entreprise dificile a expliquer).

 

Non mais sans déconner, c'est pas se foutre de la gueule du monde ça !!!!!!!!! J'en reviens pas.

Je voudrais bien savoir quel job tu occupes dans ton entreprise ?? Administrateur système UT2004 ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

C'est simplement pour dire que si j'ai un truc pas légal, je doit aller l'acheter rapidement.

----------

## Enlight

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> C'est simplement pour dire que si j'ai un truc pas légal, je doit aller l'acheter rapidement.

 

Non c'est le coup du contrôle en entreprise que je comprends pas!

----------

## El_Goretto

Je suis mort de rire, en train de m'imaginer essayer de cacher un UT2004 (dont j'ai l'original pour chez moi pour de vrai, hein) sur un serveur Linux du client chez qui je bosse, pour occuper la pause déjeuner (on y croit).

Haha  :Smile: 

A ce propos, j'en profite pour râler contre Intel et ses IGP pourrax, vivement des chipset nvidia IGP dans des serveurs de prod', tudjiou...   :Razz: 

Trop gros, passera jamais.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je suis mort de rire, en train de m'imaginer essayer de cacher un UT2004 (dont j'ai l'original pour chez moi pour de vrai, hein) sur un serveur Linux du client chez qui je bosse, pour occuper la pause déjeuner (on y croit).
> 
> Haha 
> 
> A ce propos, j'en profite pour râler contre Intel et ses IGP pourrax, vivement des chipset nvidia IGP dans des serveurs de prod', tudjiou...  
> ...

 

 :Twisted Evil:  ferais tu entorse à ATI?    :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Alors que nVidia vient à peine de sortir des pilotes supportant X.Org 7.1, les derniers pilotes radeon (8.32.5) supporte déjà X.Org 7.2. Ce n'est pas le moment de délaisser ATI !  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

+1 et d'ailleurs acheter ATI c'est soutenir les drivers. Si il n'y avait plus d'utilisateurs ati sous nux ça en serait finit. 

Qui plus est, il y a des drivers libres qui marche ma foi très bien pour les cartes ati avec la 3D et consors...et pas pour nvidia   :Razz: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi je pirate les carte ATI ( je les vole donc) et si elles marchent chez moi alors je cours les acheter histoire d'être légal du point de vue de mon entreprise   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Sinon, il faudrait peut-être ouvrir un sous forum afin de pouvoir déposer des clés histoire de se retrouver, j'ai en ma possesion les clés de:

vmware

opensuze

cedega

l'appart à Carmen Electra

Bon allez j'arrête de déconner mais bon ...........

----------

## Il turisto

Bah wmware ca sert à rien de donner les clés. Elles sont gratos sur le site de wmware (je parle de wmware pour linux. Pour windows je ne sais pas si c'est aussi le cas).

Je possède des clé diablo2 et lord of destruction  :Wink: .

----------

## Enlight

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Sinon, il faudrait peut-être ouvrir un sous forum afin de pouvoir déposer des clés histoire de se retrouver, j'ai en ma possesion les clés de:
> 
> vmware
> 
> opensuze
> ...

 

ROFL

----------

## El_Goretto

Et un décollage de thread, un!  :Smile: 

Oooh, regardez moi cette triple vrille carpée avec atrollissage groupé  :Very Happy: 

--

edit:

Plus sérieusement, si je n'ai pas la vidéo qui marche avec fglrx en non-root et dualscreen d'ici Février, solidarité ou pas, c'est 8800 pour moi  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je revenons a nos mouton, question 1 et 2 résolut, il reste les + importes la question 3 et 4.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je revenons a nos mouton, question 1 et 2 résolut, il reste les + importes la question 3 et 4.

 

Merci d'avoir édité ton 1er post pour mettre "résolut" à la place de tes questions, ça aidera surement les autres personnes susceptibles de chercher une solution à un problème similaire...  :Sad: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Franchement, les modos, vous ne pouvez pas faire quelque chose pour alpha_one_x86, je ne parle pas de ban hein. Mais ils posent des questions à tout va et en plus quand il trouve la soluce, il ne met même pas les solutions.

Ce forum et avant tout un échange de bonnes idées et de solutions aux petits problèmes de la vie quotidienne (acnée, éjaculation précoce...   :Laughing:  ).

Franchement alpha, fais un effort stp, j'aime pas être méchant mais si tu continues comme ça et que l'on me demande mon avis concernant un ban en ta faveur, je répondrais que oui.

Jusque là, il y a plein de monde qui t'as super bien aidé (ils ont plus de patience que moi, javoue) mais ils faut que tu renvoies l'acsenceur pour ces gens là, genre, c'est bien ils postes les réponses à ces problèmes, il fait un effort sur ses phrases... etc.

Bon allez, après ce léger coup de gueule, je retourne sur mon Xen acec ma bonne bouteille de sky   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

>  *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   Je revenons a nos mouton, question 1 et 2 résolut, il reste les + importes la question 3 et 4. 
> 
> Merci d'avoir édité ton 1er post pour mettre "résolut" à la place de tes questions, ça aidera surement les autres personnes susceptibles de chercher une solution à un problème similaire... 

 

Après moi le déluge!

/me bangs head against walls

@alpha, tien ta mission du jour ça va être de revoir tous tes posts et de virer tous les "t" que tu aurais mis à la fin d'un résolu et qui n'ont pas lieu d'y être. ça m'enlévera un poid du coeur, merci!

----------

